# Insignificant question but....LOL...



## 5solasmom (Apr 7, 2006)

Why is it that sometimes the board has a bluish gray and white skin, and other times it's dark and light gray? 

Yes, a very silly question, but curious nonetheless. :bigsmile:


----------



## turmeric (Apr 7, 2006)

Check your control panel settings? You can decide (within limits) what color you want it to be.


----------



## 5solasmom (Apr 7, 2006)

OK did that.  No idea why it alternated btw. the "Gray Alliance" and the "Puritainboard Default Silver" though...

Thanks!!!


----------

